# 6 inch block



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

this builder that I'm doing working for keeps dictateing prices that he used to get from his old brick layer The guy died a few months ago. I'm wondering if he starved to death useing prices that I remember from 10-15 years ago. Can anyone give me a roundabout price that I should get for 6 inch block. I would greatly appreciate some of your insight so I don't starve to death, too. thanks :sad:


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i charge the same price for 6 in block as i do for 8 in block.it takes just as long to lay them as it does the 801's so why not charge accordingly?i will charge less for 4 in block,just because of the weight difference.also 12 in block i charge more for the same reason.
so to answer your question.in nw oklahoma where i live,i charge 2.50 per block (6's or 8's)i also charge 50 cents per cell to grout them.
hope that helps some.

and unless work is that scarce in your part of the woods,you should not let anyone tell you what to charge.i did that a few years back with the promise of bricking 4 more houses for this contractor.i took a 150 per thousand cut on price,and drove 160 miles to do it.did the one house and was to do the other 4 he was building but he found another crew who did it for 100 per thousand cheaper,than i did his first one for.now when i bid a project like that i make sure i 
get a contract to ALL the houses.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

Up here guys charge more for 4" because it's a pain in the ass to set.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

In most areas, the 6" block is the cheapest unit to lay from a labor standpoint.

You can always throw in 4" cheaply if they are not exposed, but they are just too fuss and tippy if you need the wall to look good.

Obviously, lightweight are cheaper to lay than normal weight.

In many countries, 6" are the most common size because of the weight, cost and ability to be grouted if necessary. In some areas, apartments, 20 stories high, are built routinely with 6" block (4 or 5 different strengths) without steel or concrete columns. The U.S. has not gotting into the new world yet.


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

I try to stay away from block whenever can, but it's always in the mix. It's a firewall that dont have to be grouted or struck, just the joints gotta be filled (obviously). Sounds easy,except the stud walls are up on both sides. But it comes with over 10 thousand brick veneer and inside fireplace (just faced insert), + another duplex next door just like it. Guess I'm just worried about putting myself in that same position (Stacker) as I've been in before. Thanks for shareing, guys. I'm just gonna go in at my price & not worry about it. I've got plenty of wanna-be stone to lay; Seems like thats all anyone wants anymore. sorry so long. Thanks


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

Same Old said:


> Up here guys charge more for 4" because it's a pain in the ass to set.


I agree that 4s and 6s are a little harder because they're taller than they are wide, 8s and especially 10s & 12s are almost self leveling (if a monkey had a feel for level, he could one time them):jester:


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Our area, I would charge $3.50 per block, but that's if it's a decent sized job w/ few negative variables. Make it inside & the second floor & watch the price go to $6.50 & up! 

HTH<

~Matt


----------

